# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Voeding, vitamines en mineralen >  Waarom seizoensfruit en groenten eten? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Waarom seizoenfruit en -groenten eten?*

Fruit en groenten zijn lekkerder wanneer zij "van het seizoen" zijn. De uitdrukking op zich betekent niet zoveel, maar wat wij daarmee bedoelen, is dat die groenten en dat fruit niet zo ver van bij ons geoogst zijn en dat dat laatste gebeurd is wanneer zij pluk- of oogstrijp waren. Die producten hebben unieke kwaliteiten! 


*De seizoenen veranderen constant!* 

Seizoenfruit en -groenten worden best verbruikt in eigen streek. Dit geldt ook voor de 'plaatselijke' gewassen of in elk geval voor de producten die niet van te ver moeten aangevoerd worden. Ten eerste omdat het voor u gemakkelijker is het seizoen te bepalen wanneer het ook uw 'eigen' seizoen is. Wanneer uw tuin bijvoorbeeld nog bevroren is, dan weet u wel dat u geen Belgische aardbeien uit volle grond zult vinden! Maar ook omdat het voordeel van seizoenfruit en -groenten – hun versheid – ook gegarandeerd is door het feit dat zij niet van ver moeten komen. Wie kan beweren dat een ananas vers is wanneer hij enkele weken geleden geplukt werd? 


*Seizoenfruit en -groenten: goedkoper en minder vervuilend*

Fruit, groenten en andere gewassen eten "buiten het seizoen" waarin zij bij ons rijp zijn en geoogst of geplukt kunnen worden, komt gewoonlijk duurder uit en het is meestal meer vervuilend. Een voorbeeld: als wij met Valentijn aardbeien willen eten, dan moeten wij ze aanvoeren vanuit landen waar de zon schijnt in december. Dat is dus aan de andere kant van de aarde. Voor de berekening van de prijs van die aardbeien zal men dus ook moeten rekening houden met de energie die nodig is voor het transport en voor de bewaring onderweg… De kostprijs voor het milieu is eveneens aanzienlijk. Test-Aankoop heeft berekend dat één kilo ananas uit Ghana, alvorens opgegeten te worden, bijna 5 kilo CO2 uitgestoten heeft… Toch wel belangrijk om te weten!


*Vitaminen in gevaar
*
De vitaminen die in fruit en groenten aanwezig zijn, gaan gemakkelijk verloren. De afbraak van de vitaminen begint op het ogenblik van de pluk of de oogst… Het is dus van het grootste belang deze producten te eten wanneer zij nog heel vers zijn en dus niet na een vlieg- of bootreis die weken kan geduurd hebben… Indien u fruit en groenten "van het seizoen" en uit eigen streek kiest, is het meestal mogelijk ze te verbruiken binnen twee of drie dagen na de pluk of de oogst. Het effect op de gezondheid is onschatbaar!


*Verschillende vruchten en groenten eten: u hebt er alles bij te winnen* 

Nog een laatste voordeel: indien u zich beperkt tot het eten van seizoenfruit en -groenten en producten van "buiten het seizoen" vermijdt, zal uw voeding veel gevarieerder zijn. Indien wij het ganse jaar alleen zouden eten wat wij graag eten, dan lopen wij het risico om altijd hetzelfde te eten.
Als wij alleen nog eten wat in onze natuurlijke omgeving groeit, dan zullen wij uiteraard producten ontdekken die onze gewoonten zullen veranderen. Topinamboer, 'potimarrons' (een soort pompoen), alle soorten kolen, bosvruchten… Er opent zich voor ons een heel nieuwe wereld!


*Hoe weet u welke producten* 

Het Brussels observatorium voor duurzame consumptie biedt u een seizoenkalender aan zodat u voor elke maand van het jaar weet welk fruit en welke groenten "van het seizoen" zijn. 


(bron: e-gezondheid.be 15/04/2008)

----------


## Luuss0404

*Overzicht seizoensgroenten*
Er zijn redenen te over om de natuurlijke kalender te volgen wat betreft seizoensgroenten. Seizoensproducten zijn niet alleen lekkerder in de periode dat ze ook daadwerkelijk geoogst worden, producten gekocht in het seizoen zijn ook nog eens stukken goedkoper.
Ook zorgt het volgen van de seizoenen voor veel variatie en hoeven al die sperziebonen ook nog eens niet ingevlogen te worden.

*Seizoensgroenten Januari*
Aardappelen, Knolselderij, Paddenstoelen, Pastinaak, Pompoen, Prei, Raap, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Schorseneren, Spruiten, Uien, Veldsla, Witlof, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten Februari*
Aardappelen, Groene selderij, Knolselderij, paddenstoelen, Pastinaak, Pompoen, Prei, Raap, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Schorseneren, Spruiten, Uien, Veldsla, Witlof, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten Maart*
Aardappelen, Bloemkool, Groene selderij, Knolselderij, Paddenstoelen, Pastinaak, Pompoen, Prei, Raap, Radijs, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Schorseneren, Spinazie, Spruiten, Uien, Veldsla, Witlof, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten April*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Bloemkool, Groene selderij, Paddenstoelen, Prei, Raap, Raapstelen, Radijs, Rode biet, Spinazie, Uien, Witlof

*Seizoensgroenten Mei*
Andijvie, Asperges, Bloemkool, Doperwt, Groene Selderij, Koolrabi, Kropsla, Paddenstoelen, Prei, Raap, Raapstelen, Radijs, Spinazie,
Spitskool, Uien, Warmoes, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten Juni*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Artisjok, Asperges, Bloemkool, Broccoli, Doperwt, Groene selderij, Koolrabi, Kropsla, Paddenstoelen, Prei, Prinsessenbonen, Raap, Radijs, Savooikool, Spinazie, Spitskool, Tomaten, Uien, Venkel, Warmoes, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten Juli*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Artisjok, Aubergine, Bleekselderij, Bloemkool, Broccoli, Chinese kool, Courgette, Doperwtjes, Groene selderij, Komkommer, Koolrabi, Kropsla, Paddenstoelen, Paprika, Prinsessenboon, Prei, Radijs, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Snijbonen, Spinazie, Spitskool, Tomaat, Uien, Warmoes, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten Augustus*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Artisjok, Aubergine, Bleekselderij, Bloemkool, Broccoli, Chinese kool, Courgette, Groene selderij, Groenlof, Knolselderij, Komkommer, Koolrabi, Kropsla, Maïs, Paddenstoelen, Paprika, Prinsessenboon, Pompoen, Prei, Raapstelen, Radijs, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Snijbonen, Spinazie, Spitskool, Tomaat, Uien, Warmoes, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten September*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Artisjok, Aubergine, Bleekselderij, Bloemkool, Broccoli, Chinese kool, Courgette, Groene selderij, Knolselderij, Komkommer, Koolrabi, Kropsla, Maïs, Paddenstoelen, Paprika, Pompoen, Prei, Prinsessenbonen, Raap, Raapstelen, Radijs, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Snijbonen, Spinazie, Spitskool, Tomaat, Uien, Venkel, Warmoes, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten Oktober*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Artisjok, Aubergine, Bleekselderij, Bloemkool, Broccoli, Chinese kool, Courgette, Groene selderij, Knolselderij, Koolrabi, Kropsla, Paddenstoelen, Paprika, Pastinaak, Pompoen, Prei, Prinsessenbonen, Raap, Raapstelen, Radijs, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Schorseneren, Snijbonen, Spinazie, Spitskool, Spruiten, Tomaat, Uien, Veldsla, Venkel, Warmoes, Witlof, Witte kool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten November*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Bleekselderij, Bloemkool, Broccoli, Chinese kool, Courgette, Groene selderij, Knolselderij, Paddenstoelen, Pastinaak, Pompoen, Prei, Raap, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Schorseneren, Spruiten, Uien, Veldsla, Venkel, Witlof, Wittekool, Wortelen

*Seizoensgroenten December*
Aardappelen, Andijvie, Groene selderij, Knolselderij, Paddenstoelen, Pastinaak, Pompoen, Prei, Raap, Rammenas, Rode biet, Rode kool, Savooikool, Schorseneren, Spruiten, Uien, Veldsla, Witlof, Witte kool, Wortelen

_(Bron: kookn.nl)_

----------


## BernardKlaassen

Een handige kalender

----------

